# DIY Canopy build



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Well I decided to take on the project of making my own canopy. I already have the frame done. I have been bouncing back and forth on how to cover frame. I think I finally came up with something. Once it's all done I will be painting black. Here are a few pics of hoe it looks so far.


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You are really looking good. Me and my friend Tommy is suppose to start making on for his tank. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks great.

How are you handling evaporation/condensation issues?


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

The top of the tank has a glass cover that I built. Not much evaporation and condensation falls right back into tank.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Looks good, you may want to.consider putting a piano hinge in the middle to fold up the canopy out of the way

I built one like yours is framed now, and hated it for maintenance 
I also built one with doors and a piano hinge, it worked so well I was about to build one this week for my 150 that I just got


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

It's actually very light and easy to take off for maintenance. I am able to do everything else from the front. 
Here is an update. I just wrapped with plywood. Still needs doors. I also have to paint black. As far as piano hinge def. thought about it but there is currently no top on the canopy.


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Canopy just needs top to canopy. cabinet all trimmed out. Everything just needs black paint and the project is done. What do you guys think.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I think it looks great, you put allot of hard work into it.

Only thing I saw, I'm alittle picky, lol, is I would have made the doors, about 1/2" to a 1" wider then the opening's, this way you don't see light coming through all the cracks.

Where did you get your stand door's ? I need to make doors for my stand and I'm stuck on the doors


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Sorry, it's will not let me edit that picture, that's the stand I built for my 180SW tank

Here's the stand I just built for my 150G Cichlid tank, I need to somehow make doors for it. I painted mine black satin enamel as well

Also can you tank a pic of how you did your door's, how you finished the edges? And what hindges did you use, can you take a pic of them

I need to build my canopy here soon as well. I debating a canopy for the 150G or just a glass top

I like the way you did the inside all white for the lights to reflect, and the outside will be black, looks great!


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks. Only thing with making doors a little wider was rubbing once all painted. Pine expands and if I made it tighter it may have rubbed the paint off from opening and closing constantly. I know what your Saying about the light though. I may put a small strip of pine on the inside top and bottom to close gap and hide light. Top doors were used by routering the edges of 1x6 pine. Hinges were purchased for 3.00 a pair in the hardware section of Home Depot. Here is what they look like.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice job, I have to find that bit for my router table. I like that pattern for the doors

Thanks again, you did a great job!

BTW, I love your tank, nice job aquascaping it, looks great!

Are those Mbuna or Peacocks? What size tank?


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Both your tank stands look great. How many sumps do you have on first tank. Looks like your using three tanks. Is it going to be saltwater.


----------



## Yates (Mar 18, 2015)

Well here is the finished product minus the top.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Yates you did a great job on that top.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Look great! Nice job!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks good, nice and clean looking setup.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

Looks good


----------

